# Arizona Desert Grow



## AZ602 (Aug 18, 2011)

With the new cultivation laws here in Arizona, I thought I would give it a try. The law states 12 plants, after sexing I ended up with 5 girls. I'm growing outside in the Phoenix area, I cant believe how well they grow here.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a happy feeling!  Good job!


----------



## burner (Aug 18, 2011)

Looking good man, whatcha growin?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice.

i bet mold isnt an issue in the desert.


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

The wife is from AZ and I love it out there. With the new MJ law I wish I cld transfer out there even more. Wld love to grow legal.

Beautiful plants...


----------



## AZ602 (Aug 18, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Looking good man, whatcha growin?



I'm a little embarrassed to say...I don't know.  The seeds where a gift from a friend that had no idea. 

Next grow will be from know seeds and I will keep a journal.  I'm just winging this grow.

Legal and loving it....


----------



## AZ602 (Aug 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> i bet mold isnt an issue in the desert.



No mold here.  Dry and hot!


----------



## burner (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey now...don't rub it in our face  not all of us can be legal lol ...It's probably such a good feeling to grow and not be breaking the law.

Don't be embarrassed it's all good man, I did my first grow with bagseed and it was a great learning experience. Nothing wrong with that


----------



## burner (Aug 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The wife is from AZ and I love it out there. With the new MJ law I wish I cld transfer out there even more. Wld love to grow legal.
> 
> Beautiful plants...



Hammy...maybe one day our state will be kinda cool, but probably not...who am I kiddin. We can't even tint are windows


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Hammy...maybe one day our state will be kinda cool, but probably not...who am I kiddin. We can't even tint are windows




Lol...you are gonna get me all worked up. 
I hate NJ with a white hot passion...things I hate:

Sky high property taxes....  No lie. The houses I deliver to daily pay 10,000 dollars and more a year in property tax. Some as high as 15-20,000.
Our Fat Asss governor
The Benny's who invade the shore every summer.
Front liscense plates
No tint on front windows
Sheet we even hve to pump our own gas....:holysheep:


----------



## burner (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey AZ sorry for the thread Hi-jack 

Hammy ...it's rancid I know. I'm over $8k a year for taxes..everytime I send the mortgage out I feel like i'm getting bent over. Don't even start about the shoobies man...traffic in Friday in the summer from all the people heading down is just terrible. My wife used to have her windows all tinted and not once got a ticket even after being pulled over. Me....I had mine tinted and my back lights tinted for about 5 months, after a few tickets it got peeled off. You pump your own gas? I don't


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> Hey AZ sorry for the thread Hi-jack
> 
> Hammy ...it's rancid I know. I'm over $8k a year for taxes..everytime I send the mortgage out I feel like i'm getting bent over. Don't even start about the shoobies man...traffic in Friday in the summer from all the people heading down is just terrible. My wife used to have her windows all tinted and not once got a ticket even after being pulled over. Me....I had mine tinted and my back lights tinted for about 5 months, after a few tickets it got peeled off. You pump your own gas? I don't




Lol....that shld read we can't even pump our own gas....we are treated like children. When I am in AZ I can pull in, pump my own gas and be done in minutes. Here you pull in...wait for some fat asss to waddle over and struggle to get the gas cap off, insert the nozzle and then he gets lost for 10 minutes while it only takes 3 for the gas to pump....   Oh and then he spills gas down the side of your car when he removes the nozzle.

I get pulled over routinely for having my front plate to the side over my passenger front headlight in the toe hook. It is not even illegal but the cops don't seem to know that. I constantly hve to quote the front plate law *to them*...


----------



## burner (Aug 18, 2011)

</3 Jersey:hairpull:

I'm big into paintball and a few guys on my team have their own pump team, and their slogan is: "We pump are guns, not our gas" lol :laugh:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 19, 2011)

You guys dont have self service gas stations????? really???/

i never heard of such a thing, up here maybe one in ten are full service, what do they think you will blow yourself up pumping gas??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2011)

I, on the other hand, have no full service gas stations--you do it all--pump your own gas, check vital fluids, air up your tires.....I was in Oregon a while ago and stopped for gas.  You should have seen the fit they had when I reached for the gas pump myself.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece (Aug 19, 2011)

Whoa, didn't know full-service stations were still around! I can't stand people workin on my car. I'm that A-hole that goes in the garage and makes sure they zero-out the balance on my tires. Havin the possibility of someone pumping my gas, and dripping it down the side straight *IRKS* me!

Haha, this thread went awry pretty quick.
Very nice girls AZ602, How often have you had to water?


----------



## AZ602 (Aug 19, 2011)

No problem on the jack.  

SmokeMyPiece,
The girls get a drink every day now, was watering in the morning and early evening when I first planted them out side.  I started them inside using the expandable peat pellets.  Unfortunately, I did not document any plant dates.

It's been very enjoyable watching them develop.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice plants AZ602 !

I'm an Arizona grow too, but live just north of the Mexican border near Parker Canyon Lake in the Huachuca mountains (5,120 ft).

I have two growers permits, one is mine the other is my brother. We started 100 plants, potted 60 plants and then put the best 24 in the ground. About 40% were either male or hermaphrodite with the rest being female. Most of the plants are Sativa dominant but we have 4 Indica dominant for some variety.

I have one backup plant left that will replace one of the 24 in the ground, I have one I thought was a female starting to show male parts.

The area I live in gets heavy monsoons most years, this year I have had to water my plants 6 times since May, got 11 inches of rain in July and so far over 8 inches in August.


----------



## Menimeth (Aug 19, 2011)

There are still full service gas stations? In this small Texas town ppl still load the family in the combine, and go to the cafe on friday nights, hell half of the pickup trucks around here require a step ladder just to reach the gas tank, and at 100+ degree temps every day, no one would come out of the station to pump your gas, even if you paid three times the price. No haven't seen a full service gas station since high school back in the 70s


----------



## AZ602 (Aug 19, 2011)

Canelo_Kid said:
			
		

> Nice plants AZ602 !
> 
> I'm an Arizona grow too, but live just north of the Mexican border near Parker Canyon Lake in the Huachuca mountains (5,120 ft).
> 
> ...



Holly ****.  Looks GREAT.  That a lot of rain down south... and more is coming.  Take care!!


----------



## AZ602 (Aug 19, 2011)

Canelo_Kid,  I see you have a permit on the fence.  Did you make that up or was that issued?  I would love to have one...just in case my crazy next door neighbor gets a little nosy.  Thanks


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Aug 19, 2011)

I made my own in Corel Draw, I can send you image and then you can add your card.


----------



## AZ602 (Aug 19, 2011)

Canelo_Kid said:
			
		

> I made my own in Corel Draw, I can send you image and then you can add your card.



That would be great.  I PM'd you my email address.  THANKS!!!


----------

